# Shocked at rental prices!



## HoneyBee73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi there!

Seriously thinking of reloating to Dubai but have been very surprised at the cost or renting an apartment out there.

I'd heard about the supposed over supply of apartments in Dubai and thought that because of this, there'd be a fairly inexpensive and competitive rental market. Seems that this is not the case!

Can anyone advise which are the best (and cheapest) places to look at? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirdiff is still quite cheap compared to other areas. Discovery Gardens (on the opposite side of town!) is also fairly reasonable. However, where you end up living will depend entirely on where you work and how far you are prepared to commute. Most expats tend to live very close to their workplace. However, saying that, if you do not mind the traffic and a long commute, moving further out might prove to be a much cheaper option.

It might be easier if you give us an indication of where you would be/ might end up working. It will make it significantly easier to point you in the right direction then!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

HoneyBee73 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Seriously thinking of reloating to Dubai but have been very surprised at the cost or renting an apartment out there.
> 
> ...


You might find this thread interesting as we've been discussing this point there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/11160-london-dubai-comparison.html

Where are you relocating from?


----------

